# Sticky  Tires, everything you need to know about sizes for the cruze.



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Stickied! 

:goodjob:


----------



## F and J (Mar 16, 2013)

Gravity, I have only heard that I *should not* have a problem putting 215/60R16 tires and alloy rims on a LTZ that comes with 18" alloys. 
No one has stated they have changed the LTZ OEM rims so far.
Can you tell me if 15'"steel winter rims or any 16" alloys fit the LTZ with no issues if the measurements are within those specs?
TIA for your post.


----------



## Gravity (Apr 6, 2013)

F and J said:


> Gravity, I have only heard that I *should not* have a problem putting 215/60R16 tires and alloy rims on a LTZ that comes with 18" alloys.
> No one has stated they have changed the LTZ OEM rims so far.
> Can you tell me if 15'"steel winter rims or any 16" alloys fit the LTZ with no issues if the measurements are within those specs?
> TIA for your post.


15s no they will not fit over the calipers. 16 inch wheels will fit (shop on tirerack) put your car in as a LS with 16 inch wheels anything that fits that will fit your LTZ. If you are just getting another set of wheels to run winter tires on i would suggest 17's with 215/55/17 or 225/50/17 whichever is cheaper. going to 16s will not save you enough money to be worth the lost handling/ride and appearance.

if you live in a place with lots of snow during the winter Bridgestone Blizzaks WS70s are hands down the best snow/ice winter tire money can by and they really arnt that expensive.

i will be buying ws70s for my 17 inch stock wheels and getting some custom 18 or 19s for summer tires.


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

One thing worth throwing out there for those who seek to move to larger diameter wheels is that you should also be prepared for your interior noise to go up considerably. I have a 2012 LTZ RS with the 18's and I frequently travel so I usually rent the Cruze (which to be honest is why I ended up buying one) and the smaller wheels and taller sidewalls on the Non-RS packages are much quiter.


----------



## Gravity (Apr 6, 2013)

rpcraft said:


> One thing worth throwing out there for those who seek to move to larger diameter wheels is that you should also be prepared for your interior noise to go up considerably. I have a 2012 LTZ RS with the 18's and I frequently travel so I usually rent the Cruze (which to be honest is why I ended up buying one) and the smaller wheels and taller sidewalls on the Non-RS packages are much quiter.


This is due to the tire and has NOTHING to do with the wheel size. some tires are louder then other and whats loud on 1 car might be different on a different car. the RS package tires are more agressive higher traction better handling tires and happen to be louder on your car because of that. if you were to put a grand touring tire in an 18 inch size you wouldn't hear it at all.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

15" steelies will indeed clear the calipers. Not sure about alloys, as those can be funny. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Gravity said:


> If you are just getting another set of wheels to run winter tires on i would suggest 17's with 215/55/17 or 225/50/17 whichever is cheaper. going to 16s will not save you enough money to be worth the lost handling/ride and appearance.
> 
> if you live in a place with lots of snow during the winter Bridgestone Blizzaks WS70s are hands down the best snow/ice winter tire money can by and they really arnt that expensive.
> 
> i will be buying ws70s for my 17 inch stock wheels and getting some custom 18 or 19s for summer tires.


Thanks, this is useful information.


----------



## Gravity (Apr 6, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> Thanks, this is useful information.


:signs015: Thats what were aiming for


----------



## Gravity (Apr 6, 2013)

sciphi said:


> 15" steelies will indeed clear the calipers. Not sure about alloys, as those can be funny.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


good point i didnt think of that (i never consider steelies lol who buys those?) your correct :sigh:.


----------



## txcruze (Apr 1, 2013)

So whats the widest 18 inch rim, I can put on my 2012 1LT? I like the beefy look on BMWs, thats the look i want.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I have added this thread to the COMG and it will be the main thread for tire sizes, if anyone can please add more information it will help out alot of other members!  I will also copy and paste from various threads any useful information i find, and don't worry the credit will be given!


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

I have a set of take off 245-45-18 tires from a Passat. Has anyone used this size before and am I asking for problems? 
During my searches of the site here, the largest I was able to find was 235 45 18.


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

What i can't seem to figure out WHY a difference in in tire width makes a difference.I can understand you change the tire aspect ratio or the tire rim size, but width .

215/55-R17 vs 205/55-R17 Tire Comparison - Tire Size Calculator


----------



## Nosman (Apr 28, 2013)

Since the aspect ratio represents a percentage of width,, you sidewall height will then change when your width does. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Danath256 (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm currently running a set of 15" from a sonic. Bolted right up without any clerance issues. I'm running Hankook I-pike in 205/70/15.


----------



## jmichael (Oct 27, 2015)

Appreciate gravity's tire size post from 2013. Need to add an economics element to it though. I already own a set of 215/60/17 winter tires from a previous car. Diameter would be 27.2 (above gravity's recommendation of 26.6). I'd sure like to run out these tires on my 2012 Cruze. Any experience with this exact size?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Think a 235/55/r16 would fit with a 9.3 inch tread width and 26.2 inch height? Looking for that wider stance.

If not what would be the widest to go without many rubbing issues ie at full lock?


----------



## Cruzncannada (Nov 21, 2015)

On the factory steels/alloy? 235 don't rub, but putting a 235 on a 6.5" Rim may prove an issue or two, 
Never done it but I don't think I would. 235mm is 9.25 inches that's almost 3 inches wider then your rim that the side wall would have to take up


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh yeah forgot about rim width size. LS/LT 16 inch wheels are only 6.5 inches wide?


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

great info! Thanks for the write up!


----------



## JugoDeCruze (Mar 26, 2016)

when i get summer wheels i wanna run 17s,not sure if 17x7 is my only option but id def like a bit wider(225 or 235?/50/r17 whats an ideal range for width to make sure no issues and smaller sidewall over stock 16 " steelies ( 215/60/r16)
if anyone has this setup id really like to see, im currently on eibach lowering springs will i rub at all on either of the 2? 225/235
basically looking to get rid of monster truck tires and a bit wider without issues


----------



## Spyder918 (Apr 13, 2016)

*Want to go 225/50*

I hope I'm in the right forum. I have a question that's related to this topic. I need 
to replace the original set of tires and it is inspection time for me so time is of the essence.
I'm considering B F Goodrich g-Force COMP 2A/S but in a larger size i.e. 225/50 x16 from 215/60X16
The big question is I have any clearance issues? Thanks.

P.S. For whatever reason I didn't have access to COMG


QUOTE Go back to COMG


There are alot... ALOT of misconceptions/miss information about tire size and what you can and cant (or more importantly should and shouldn't) do.

First off just so we are all on the same page the Cruze comes STOCK with 215/60R16 tires they are 26.1" tall. ALL DIC ABS speed etc etc is calculated off of this value. even though LTs and LTZs have 17 and 18 inch tires that are slightly different in overall diameter the stock tire size is used for calculations. no car manufacturer recalculates all those readings for a less then 1% difference.

The 2% Rule. This used to be the 3% rule (and still is for trucks) but anyway heres how it works STOCK size (26.1 inches) x (2%) = .522 (.5 to .6(if you really want that tire :th_coolio.

So basically any tire that is 25.6 to 26.6 inches tall will work seamlessly on your car, this means that if you want a wider tire in a 16 inch the 225/60R16 is perfectly fine. or if you want a skinny tire the 205/60R16 will work as well.
Now as far as tire width goes you can pretty much go as wide as you want (within reason) as long as you stay inside the specs of your wheel for example a 225/50R17 has a measured rim width of 7 inches so a 17x7 wheel is perfect for it. however it can be safely mounted on a 17x6 - 17x8 and you will never tell a difference.

Q: If you go outside of these specs what happens? A: Just Don't its not worth it.

As far as wheels go as long as you can find a tire the right size to get you back to the correct overall diameter you can go as big as you want you just have to watch out they dont get to wide or to much offset (they hit strut/suspension on the inside or stick out and look stupid)

Tirerack is a great resource for all of the tire/wheel spec measurements i suggest using a Bridgestone tire then go to SPECS and you'll see everything listed. (why Bridgestone? because they make almost every size and their measurements are accurate).

Since this got sticky ed ill update this as the discussion or questions reveal more information.

for a full list of Sizes and other good info


----------



## Bandy (Oct 17, 2016)

Did not find about Cruze 2011 LS 225/55 R17? Would it fit fine?


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

Do I need any special tools to paint my brake calipers red?

I'm hoping to just take off the two bolts, brush sand it, spray caliper cleaner on it, tape it off, prime it, & put 2 coats of red caliper paint on it. I'll make sure to NOT get ANY primer or paint where I don't want it!

???
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Really would like to know if I could go with a narrower tires for my rim. I like the stock eco rims but would like to have narrower tires and try to keep the same fenderwell gap. Would prefer speedometer and odometer? remain accurate.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Gravity said:


> Go back to COMG- The Cruze Owner's Maintenance Guide
> 
> 
> for a full list of Sizes and other good info click http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/99-specifications/12821-comg-tire-sizes.html


This link doesn't work. It says I do not have permission and to log in, but I am.


----------



## cdoggg94 (Dec 3, 2017)

What about 205/55 r16? Will I have a problem putting those onto a 2015 LTZ?


----------



## poncho62 (Jul 22, 2018)

Sorry to rehash an old thread, but just making sure. What the original poster is saying is that I should not try and put a larger diameter tire on my car. It has the stock 215/60-16s on it now. I have an almost new set of 215/70-16 snow tires from our old vehicle. There is about 1 1/2 inches different in diameter. I guess I am selling those and buying the right size, right?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

poncho62 said:


> Sorry to rehash an old thread, but just making sure. What the original poster is saying is that I should not try and put a larger diameter tire on my car. It has the stock 215/60-16s on it now. I have an almost new set of 215/70-16 snow tires from our old vehicle. There is about 1 1/2 inches different in diameter. I guess I am selling those and buying the right size, right?


Yes, sell them. If you read back in the post, you'll see the 2% rule. You can increase/decrease the original wheel diameter by no more than 2% in order to keep all the computers happy.


----------



## poncho62 (Jul 22, 2018)

Bought a set today, came on Cruze wheels....$400. 
Now to sell my other set from the minivan.......lol
thanks


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

I’ve always wondered about that taller, shorter tire deal. The way I see it unless the vehicle has radar or gps to verify the speed it doesn’t even know if you change tire size. As long as all four are the same size, how does it know the speedometer is off. I just put 33” tires on my 2500 work truck and now the speedometer is bout 4% slow. But no change in anything else. Computers haven’t complained once.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

If the speedometer is out, so will the odometer. This means that with a larger diameter your car will show less distance than actually covered. I changed from 17x7 225/50 to 18x8 235/45 on my diesel and the GPS showed almost no difference. If you go to a larger tyre I suggest you use a GPS to work out what your error is at your usual driving speed and compensate.


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

I agree, if the speedometer is off so is the odometer. But that is a simple mathematical calculation. And yes, I did use GPS to verify that. My point is though , Other than the speedometer odometer error the tire size did in no way have ill affect on the operation of the vehicle.


----------



## natek1212 (May 5, 2019)

Would 225/45R18's be alright in place of the 215/60R16's on an LS?


----------



## natek1212 (May 5, 2019)

Would 225/45R18 tires be fine taking place of the stock 215/60R16's on the LS? If so, what rim width would be ideal for them? Would like to possibly get slightly wider rims but not stretch the sidewall TOO much.


----------



## CruzeRO (Aug 26, 2018)

2019 ACE Summer Tyre Test
www tyrereviews.co.uk/Article/2019-ACE-Summer-Tyre-Test.htm
We have replaced Continental (factory equipment) with
Dunlop SP Sport Blue Response 205/60 R16 92H


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

https://www.wheel-size.com/calc/?wh...-18X7.5ET40&fcl=2in&wcl=1.25in&scl=2in&sr=0in
You would need to check the offsets and wheel width, but this tire size calculator recommends 235/45R-18. The 225 is listed as an optional size.


----------



## Herbadoo (May 11, 2019)

Hey guys, so I have a 15 LT with 16 inch on them, I kind of want to go to a 18 in rim, but I was wondering if anyone has had trouble with them, considering gas miles or handling, as much as I was like to go bigger to either 17 or 18 inch what I want more is to have good handling for My dangerous high speed turns.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Not sure what you mean by "dangerous high speed turns"? I have uprated my diesel from 17X7 to 18X8 and do notice a bit better stability, but a curve is only dangerous if you are driving too fast. A skinny wheel will help with fuel economy, so you have a choice between a slight loss of MPG as opposed to a slight gain in handling. The way a car is driven is the best safety device I can think of though.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

You can put any stock size on without any worry.

*Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's*


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> You can put any stock size on without any worry.
> 
> *Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's*


There are no 18x8 wheels in the chart for the US, The wheels I have are stock 18x8 off a 2014 Holden Cruze 1.6T SRI-V. These use the same 5x115 stud pattern and brake size as the diesel.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Aussie said:


> There are no 18x8 wheels in the chart for the US, The wheels I have are stock 18x8 off a 2014 Holden Cruze 1.6T SRI-V. These use the same 5x115 stud pattern and brake size as the diesel.


As I am not a Holden owner, I did not know the hubs were different, but that does not change my statement any. If it is a stock rim for that vehicle family _you can put any stock size on without any worry. 

_That is because the US CTD only came with the 17x7 rims. My guess though is you could install those if you wish or get some from a Verano as it uses the 5x115 pattern.


----------



## neliodeabreu (Aug 2, 2019)

I have a 2015 Eco Cruze. It came stock with 205/55/r16 wheels. I wanted to see if i can fit either 205/60/r16 or 205/65/r16 tires on the car as it scrapes on the bottom a bit too much for my liking. Any ideas?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Try this:





Tire Size Calculator - Tire and Wheel Plus Sizing


1010tires.com Tire Size calculator. Use our tire calculator to compare tire sizes based on tire diameter, radius, sidewall height, circumference, revs per mile and speedometer difference.




www.1010tires.com


----------

